# Matt Serra's right bicep



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay. You get a good look at it when joe talks to him after the gsp fight. does it not look seriously messed up? It looks very unproportional...

does anyone know if he's had surgery or something on it, cuz it doesn't not look like his left bicep.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

i first thought it was a torn bicep, but i read somewhere in an interview that he has never injured it. sometimes people will grow like a new muscle that balls up in front of the bicep when you overwork it.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone got a pic? I wanna see this 'deformed bicep'


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are pics...(in most pics he has hes left side facing more towards the camera so it looks like he trys to hide it...i dunno why)


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure how much I want to read into that picture. It's at a terrible angle and so forth. 

If he a lefty or righty?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i had a friend who when he was young got his Jacket caught in the PT (power takeoff ask your farm friends) of a tractor and tore up his arms bad, since then when he flexes they look huge and bulging. so the injury thing sounds legit to me.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for in those pics.. His right bicep in the first picture just looks smaller than his left, is that what you guys mean?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for in those pics.. His right bicep in the first picture just looks smaller than his left, is that what you guys mean?


pretty much yes.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, my guess would be he injected some kind of super steroid hormone into his right bicep which in turn gave him an unfair and illegal advantage in beating GSP. 

Did I answer correctly?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

In all seriousness it's not that uncommon. Just means he works that arm out more than the other. He's never mentioned any serious injuries in interviews has he? I don't know. You'd think that would be something an interviewer would ask, it's 'interesting'. But I think he just works out more on that arm maybe not purposely but maybe so.

Or, maybe he likes to pet the panda a little more than most guys do. Well, A LOT more actually.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Somthing is definitley strange about it, ive noticed it for a long time. His right bicep ends way farther back in his arm than his left one. It almost seems as though that half of his right bicep got cut off....its strange.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

I beleive it was a tear during training, I think he mentioned it on TUF, not sure though.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well just like Tra Telligman never had a pec muscle, I always just assumed that Serra never developed the lower part of his right bicep. :dunno:


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

yea that is def strange but he could just work that arm out more like WL2FU than the other... back when i was young and played baseball my right arm was larger than the left but that is very big


----------



## Roy185 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Come on guys*

Watch and listen to the original fight with Shonie Carter and the commentator will verify that he tore his bicep and it looks like that because he never got it repaired.


----------



## Roy185 (Apr 16, 2007)

He didn't have sugery and thats why it looks like that. Tore his bicep 8 months before the original fight with Shonie Carter. If you watch the fight on demand then you'll see that the commentators confirm.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Well just like Tra Telligman never had a pec muscle, I always just assumed that Serra never developed the lower part of his right bicep. :dunno:


 Telligman lost most of his pectoral muscle as a child from injuries sustained in a car accident. He wasn't born that way.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

He talked about it on the Ultimate Fighter but I cant remember the story behind it I cared more how he uses it then what it looks like


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> I cared more how he uses it then what it looks like


 "That's what she said."


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hahaha. Pet the panda. I love it. You bet your ass I'm using that one when I get the chance.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Roy185 said:


> Watch and listen to the original fight with Shonie Carter and the commentator will verify that he tore his bicep and it looks like that because he never got it repaired.


Thanks bro I never even noticed that before. I never heard anything about his bicep before I always just figured he liked working that one out more. :dunno: Guess not


----------



## Roy185 (Apr 16, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Thanks bro I never even noticed that before. I never heard anything about his bicep before I always just figured he liked working that one out more. :dunno: Guess not


]

No prob....


----------

